# Cheap Prius or Cheap Economy Car?? Prius battery?



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Do you think it would be better to get a 2011 Prius with ~100k miles or a 2012 economy car like a chevy cruze/nissan sentra with ~80k miles? Prius runs $8-9k economy car a year newer $5-6k.

What is my best bet? What happens if/when the battery fails in the Prius? Is it dead? How many miles are they good for? What is the difference between Prius Two Prius Three etc?

Do you really get 50MPG? Are the cars very uncomfortable to drive in all day?


Thanks for your advice!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> Do you think it would be better to get a 2011 Prius with ~100k miles or a 2012 economy car like a chevy cruze/nissan sentra with ~80k miles? Prius runs $8-9k economy car a year newer $5-6k.
> 
> What is my best bet? What happens if/when the battery fails in the Prius? Is it dead? How many miles are they good for? What is the difference between Prius Two Prius Three etc?
> 
> ...


you lost me when you told me to think? JMO...GL


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

A 20K mile difference is nothing. As long as you maintain it, you can expect the Prius to run to 300+K miles.

The battery will degrade a little bit over time but not just up and die suddenly. The battery might not last for 300K miles (although it probably will) but they can be overhauled and bad cells swapped in instead of the whole thing having to be replaced.

Yes, you really get 50MPG except when you're driving over 60mph, then you only get about 45MPG.

Only you know if a particular car is comfortable for *you*.

Edit: now that I think about it, you might want to look for a Prius with MORE than 100K miles. Maybe in the 120K-145K range. The reason is the things that need to be serviced at about 100K should already be done.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Hwdy BigW. I'd vote Prius as well. But I am really into them. Priis actually do better when driven every day. Folks who don't drive a lot seem to be who has batt problems.

I've had 2 Priis. And really don't want to get another kind of car. They are that good.



AllGold said:


> A 20K mile difference is nothing. As long as you maintain it, you can expect the Prius to run to 300+K miles.
> 
> The battery will degrade a little bit over time but not just up and die suddenly. The battery might not last for 300K miles (although it probably will) but they can be overhauled and bad cells swapped in instead of the whole thing having to be replaced.
> 
> ...


Great thought on the over 100k/maint. Really cleaver.

Also, most Prii owners are great at taking care of their cars and often get it done at dealerships. So you can look up what has/has not been done


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

240BIGWINO said:


> Do you think it would be better to get a 2011 Prius with ~100k miles or a 2012 economy car like a chevy cruze/nissan sentra with ~80k miles? Prius runs $8-9k economy car a year newer $5-6k.
> 
> What is my best bet? What happens if/when the battery fails in the Prius? Is it dead? How many miles are they good for? What is the difference between Prius Two Prius Three etc?
> 
> ...


You have to make sure to get a full EGR System cleaning and install an Oil Catch Can on the Gen 3 Prius, but after that it should give you many worry free miles and save you tons of money.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Yes, love the longevity lifespan of 'em. What I really like is they made all the dumb stuff last the life of the car. We junked 3 well running Camrys due to door handles, leaky windows etc. The cars were still running well. Not a problem after 300k with Prii's.

Aside from the fugly. a great car.
---------------------------------------

One of my favorite things about the Prius is that they ride so well and that you can drive all day with out being exhausted.

I own a 2010 and have not heard of years outside '10/11 having a problem across the board with EGRs.

I have not cleaned it and it burns about half a qt of oil every 1,200 miles or so.


Sal29 said:


> You have to make sure to get a full EGR System cleaning and install an Oil Catch Can on the Gen 3 Prius, but after that it should give you many worry free miles and save you tons of money.


Edit

Just happened to see this;

https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/buy...rs-of-2018/ss-BBNzNe1?ocid=spartandhp#image=8

Then saw #1 was the C

https://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/buy...s-of-2018/ss-BBNzNe1?ocid=spartandhp#image=11


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Battery is nothing now. $400 in my market to get battery rebuilt.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

240BIGWINO said:


> Do you think it would be better to get a 2011 Prius with ~100k miles or a 2012 economy car like a chevy cruze/nissan sentra with ~80k miles? Prius runs $8-9k economy car a year newer $5-6k.
> 
> What is my best bet? What happens if/when the battery fails in the Prius? Is it dead? How many miles are they good for? What is the difference between Prius Two Prius Three etc?
> 
> ...


Prius, old Prius, replace it, yes, depends on a lot of factors, different trim levels, depends on the generation, yes.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

240BIGWINO said:


> Do you think it would be better to get a 2011 Prius with ~100k miles or a 2012 economy car like a chevy cruze/nissan sentra with ~80k miles? Prius runs $8-9k economy car a year newer $5-6k.
> 
> What is my best bet? What happens if/when the battery fails in the Prius? Is it dead? How many miles are they good for? What is the difference between Prius Two Prius Three etc?
> 
> ...


What did you decide, 24BW?


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Wound up with a 2008 Ford Taurus Limited 183k miles for $2400. 

Got a $6 tip with it on the third ride so not sweating what a POS it is. The 19 MPG will start costing me after 40k miles if it lasts that long.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL @"POS"

They are great looking cars though.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> Wound up with a 2008 Ford Taurus Limited 183k miles for $2400.
> 
> Got a $6 tip with it on the third ride so not sweating what a POS it is. The 19 MPG will start costing me after 40k miles if it lasts that long.


Yesssssssssssssssssssss, limited edition? wow, there's No Limit on how much $$$ you'll make now,jmo


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

You can have that thing paid for in a month


----------



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

I have a 2011 Prius that I Uber in. Mine gets 50 mpg all day. Has a display that tells you how much mpg you are getting in 5 minute (or one minute) increments. Check Web Prius forums about checking the state of your battery. Mine with 92,000 miles is still charging fine. I expect to get 100,000 more miles on this battery. While changing the battery out from the Prius dealer can be very expensive there are several online companies that will send you replacement batteries that you can change yourself. Inside the Prius battery case are about 21 laptop size (well a little bigger that that) that are more or less end user replaceable. See Hoovie's YouTube video.
UberPeople doesn't like us to post URL's in these forums but go to Youtube, search Hoovies garage and look up his Prius dead battery video and replacement
I highly recommend a 2011 Prius for Uber work. My experience is that it makes Uber profitable again for me.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Brianod said:


> I have a 2011 Prius that I Uber in. Mine gets 50 mpg all day. Has a display that tells you how much mpg you are getting in 5 minute (or one minute) increments. Check Web Prius forums about checking the state of your battery. Mine with 92,000 miles is still charging fine. I expect to get 100,000 more miles on this battery. While changing the battery out from the Prius dealer can be very expensive there are several online companies that will send you replacement batteries that you can change yourself. Inside the Prius battery case are about 21 laptop size (well a little bigger that that) that are more or less end user replaceable. See Hoovie's YouTube video.
> UberPeople doesn't like us to post URL's in these forums but go to Youtube, search Hoovies garage and look up his Prius dead battery video and replacement
> I highly recommend a 2011 Prius for Uber work. My experience is that it makes Uber profitable again for me.


Good info,thanks for telling us,have a great day,jmo


----------



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

One last thing about the Prius. It's one downside is that whether the driver is tall or short you cannot see the very front of the vehicle while driving it. The hood slopes down in the front and you have to gauge very carefully your front distance so you don't dent something. Actually the front of the car is plastic so it can chip or break easily. Still, I love my Prius. Good luck in whatever decision you make.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm looking at a 2007 Prius myself for $2000, it needs the battery dealt with. There's a mobile service that covers most of the USA, $1549 installed on site.

https://greenbeanbattery.com/product/prius-hybrid-battery-2004-2009/

I mean seriously that's a lot more reasonable than the $3000-$4000 or more a dealer wants. And way better than taking it all apart yourself to check each individual cell. Although it is likely only a little corrosion on some of those connectors is the actual problem. Hardly any parts needed, some cleaning, lots of labor, near zero cost.

https://jalopnik.com/the-dealer-wanted-4-400-to-fix-his-hybrid-he-did-it-h-1685721487

If I had the garage space to work on a vehicle like that I'd consider it, but that's a lot of labor time and some danger present as well. Spend a few bucks on cleaning solutions and maybe a couple connectors and HOPE you don't kill the battery pack, yourself, or burn down your house...or spend $1549 and someone ELSE does it and gives you a FIVE YEAR warranty? I think I'm fine paying someone else...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Brianod said:


> One last thing about the Prius. It's one downside is that whether the driver is tall or short you cannot see the very front of the vehicle while driving it. The hood slopes down in the front and you have to gauge very carefully your front distance so you don't dent something. Actually the front of the car is plastic so it can chip or break easily. Still, I love my Prius. Good luck in whatever decision you make.


Have you raised the seat? I'm short and this is always a thing but no more so with my Prii.



occupant said:


> I'm looking at a 2007 Prius myself for $2000, it needs the battery dealt with. There's a mobile service that covers most of the USA, $1549 installed on site.
> 
> https://greenbeanbattery.com/product/prius-hybrid-battery-2004-2009/
> 
> ...


Also, the cabin filter being clogged will cause the battery lite to come on as it is not getting enough air and over heating.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Also, the cabin filter being clogged will cause the battery lite to come on as it is not getting enough air and over heating.


It's on even on cold starts so yeah something is up. I don't know anything further because I haven't test driven it but it starts and runs on gas power just won't enter EV only mode and isn't regenerating I guess is what the guy said. He put a fresh new 12V battery in it so it could function but it's high miles and no one wants it so the price keeps dropping. Kinda wish it was 3rd gen 2010+ but honestly it might make a good HyreCar rental if I can get the battery functional again.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Folks are obsessed with the battery thing, O. Might be a great opportunity to low ball?

Figure in worst case with total replacement and go from there?

10's and some 11s (like mine burn oil. Only ones I'd avoid. LoL as I found out later. Not a big deal but an extra albeit expense, additional chore.


----------

